# Almost Every State As Lone Female



## 0degrees (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes..I'm in my car as lone female. ..It's been two months now and been to almost all U.S. states...I hate to tell you all you Vegas Haters. ..but Vegas/Nevada was best to my homless ass.I was pulled over twice in Nevada because they don't full around...but both officers were kind and understanding although I was written tickets. .. I was written a ticket in Oklahoma. ...his accent was cute...but he was not kind at all....California sucks. .Gas and food cost a fortune. ..but the people for the most part are warm...The Dakotas are full of wonderful people. ..food and had prices are reasonable. ..the scenery is amazing ...as a homless I found places to sleep with no problems. ..Arkansas was horrible. ..some idiot jerked off in my windiw...I woke up to his sick ass...I also got food poisening there. ..lasted 11 days.. was horrible. ..the Arkansas police woke me up and made me move to jerk off head quarters. ...Oregon is freaken beautuful. ..the oceans are rocky and cold but the people and visual beauty is amazing....Arizona is beautiful....no patience for homless. ..will tell you more as I wonder


----------



## stormcrow (Sep 10, 2017)

I'd say a lot of this is in line with my experience, though when I was travelling more in California it was a bit cheaper, slept in golden gate park in SF a lot and that didn't used to be a problem, but I'd say SF is one of the least friendly places to homeless people now. It used to be more like how Portland is, though Portland is getting worse as the yuppies take over that place too. I guess nothing is safe for long. Travelling seems like it has gotten a lot harder since I was on the road last. I bet Oregon and Washington still have some good places. I personally am not a big fan of the entire middle of the country and have found very few places in the south to have whatever hospitality thing they always talk about. From my experiences now almost all a decade past, Indiana may have been the worst place, it is quite expensive to travel as it is hard to avoid toll roads. Fuck that place. I wasn't a big fan of most of Texas either. Not a good place for sleeping in one's car unless you get out of the cities and find a nice remote place. Even then, expect to be hassled by the police and hassled hard. Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri... Aside from maybe some parts of KC and St. Louis, just drive through as fast as you can. Utah is a weird and not too friendly place, though in SLC they are starting to figure out that offering the homeless some services is cheaper than paying for hospital bills all the time, so there are some resources there, but the Mormom pigs are some of the worst I've ever encountered and I have encountered some terrible pigs over the years. Places I did, obviously Oregon, Northern California... Garberville is cool as long as your not hitching, if you are hitching it is bad news trying to get out of there. If you can get over to the lost coast as it is just as rocky and cold as Oregon, worth a gander. I dig parts of Vermont and Maine, but other parts can be really provincal. I can list a lot more places that suck than ones worth a visit. That's depressing actually.


----------



## Notmyname (Sep 11, 2017)

I didn't mean to be condescending at all even though my "good job" post may have seemed that way. I just remember your old Post before you hit the road and wanted give you a high five. People doubted you but fuck that. You've taken care of business and you deserve props. So for real... Good job.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 12, 2017)

Be careful out there ! It's a wild world. My plans are the same don't take no shit


----------



## 0degrees (Sep 12, 2017)

Popsicle said:


> Be careful out there ! It's a wild world. My plans are the same don't take no shit


Biggest problems in some towns are finding places to sleep and clean grocery stores


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 13, 2017)

0degrees said:


> Biggest problems in some towns are finding places to sleep and clean grocery stores



Yes for sure , And of course what tramp can't go without every morning . COFFEE


----------



## 0degrees (Sep 13, 2017)

Popsicle said:


> Yes for sure , And of course what tramp can't go without every morning . COFFEE


I don't drink coffee but I imagine it's hard to get good coffee in the road ..


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 13, 2017)

0degrees said:


> I don't drink coffee but I imagine it's hard to get good coffee in the road ..


 
Where is the eyes bulging out of head emoticon? 

Back on topic to you OP I keep hearing Arizona is bad for travel but I always rubber tramped it had no issues except two drunk train hoppers I picked up middle desert. They were not a big deal but my brother is well known around the rails. It was 6 months to maybe 9 later that I found out the guys gave ride to beat him up and robbed him in Portland on a hop out . 

One state I don't like is new meth-ico barren wasteland. 

It's really hard to sleep the south west states


----------



## 0degrees (Sep 13, 2017)

Popsicle said:


> Where is the eyes bulging out of head emoticon?
> 
> Back on topic to you OP I keep hearing Arizona is bad for travel but I always rubber tramped it had no issues except two drunk train hoppers I picked up middle desert. They were not a big deal but my brother is well known around the rails. It was 6 months to maybe 9 later that I found out the guys gave ride to beat him up and robbed him in Portland on a hop out .
> 
> ...


Arizona is beautiful...but when I'm in Tucson I have issues with the police not wanting me sleeping in my car...and right now I'm in a parking lot way to hot to sleep. ..and paranoid the police will wake me up if I do


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 13, 2017)

Go to the truck stop ! Or shit just lay your bed roll out in the grass lmao get a drum circle going . 



0degrees said:


> Arizona is beautiful...but when I'm in Tucson I have issues with the police not wanting me sleeping in my car...and right now I'm in a parking lot way to hot to sleep. ..and paranoid the police will wake me up if I do


Go


----------



## 0degrees (Sep 13, 2017)

Popsicle said:


> Go to the truck stop ! Or shit just lay your bed roll out in the grass lmao get a drum circle going .
> 
> 
> Go


out of gas and money...have to sweat it out for now...the tide will change and I will go


----------



## benton (Sep 29, 2017)

"Be careful" is some of the worst advice ever.

Fear projections are useless tools. Every moment is a choice between fear and love, you ain't loving me telling me to be careful.

You think I don't already know to be careful?


----------



## benton (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm from Arkansas. I'm there now. It is indeed horrible. I-40 can be decent if you know where to stop or where not to stop.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 30, 2017)

0degrees said:


> out of gas and money...have to sweat it out for now...the tide will change and I will go


You will be fine , your a true gem


----------

